# Scooter Insurance for travelling in Europe



## 94029 (May 1, 2005)

We are planning to travel Europe for a year, with a motorhome (and scooter in the rear garage). Can anyone tell us where we can get Scooter insurance from for more than three months travel abroad? It appears to be impossible. Please help.
Lyn :?


----------



## 95792 (Jul 20, 2005)

Lyn
Have you tried
www.ebikeinsurance.co.uk 
We insure 2 scooters for £7.50 a month on a pay as you go basis where you only pay for the months you use. 
We have european cover for 365 days a year.
James


----------



## 94029 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Funnily enough we have just come off the phone to e bike insurance, who tell us that they cannot provide cover for a trip for a year. They said we had to come back to the UK at least once during this time?!?! He couldn't answer my question, which was why are you advertising cover for 365 days in the year! I'm confused, but like the sound of your 'pay as you go deal' - Do you have any more details?
Lyn



HymerJim said:


> Lyn
> Have you tried
> www.ebikeinsurance.co.uk
> We insure 2 scooters for £7.50 a month on a pay as you go basis where you only pay for the months you use.
> ...


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O I think it's down to the fact that if you are out of the country for more than 186 days. You are classed as no longer being a resident. :roll:


----------



## 95792 (Jul 20, 2005)

Lyn 
We pay £7.50 a month to cover two 50cc scooters for both of us to ride. 
The cover continues until you phone or go online and put it on hold. 
Each month the payment is taken from your debit card unless you stop the cover. 
Once you have paid 8 months you get another years no claims bonus. 
The cover also includes UK breakdown insurance. 
You also get a better deal buying online. 
James


----------

